# Spanish schools in Denia



## emmawheat (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm due to move to Spain around the Denia area (haven't found a house yet) but I'd be taking my daughter out with me who will be 3 in December so I'm looking into schools for her. I'm keen for her learn Spainish (as well as myself!) and too integrate as much as possible. So has anyone got any recommendations? I only know very limited Spainish myself so will be having private lessons .
thanx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

emmawheat said:


> I'm due to move to Spain around the Denia area (haven't found a house yet) but I'd be taking my daughter out with me who will be 3 in December so I'm looking into schools for her. I'm keen for her learn Spainish (as well as myself!) and too integrate as much as possible. So has anyone got any recommendations? I only know very limited Spainish myself so will be having private lessons .
> thanx


:welcome:

Once you have found somewhere to live, & are signed on the padrón, you go to the education department & they will allocate a school place for your daughter.

Obligatory schooling doesn't start until age 6, but most schools have an infants school attached, although places are limited, so there's a chance there won't be room for her. 

Since she was born in Dec 2014, she'd be starting in Y1 of infants 

If you want to know more about schools in general, take a look at the section about education here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------

